# How best to connect to existing RPC ApplicationServer



## worf12 (29. Apr 2011)

I have an Application Server, written for Windows with C++. The AppServer has a RPC interface (Microsoft COM type) and waits for the requests from several different client apps, all of them also use RPC to communicate with the Server and are programmed with C++.

Now I am considering replacing one of the clients with a Java application. I wonder whether it's possible and if so, how to do it, to connect from a Java app to a C++ app which exposes its functions via RPC.

Note: I am not using XML-RPC, it's 'plain' RPC programmed with Microsoft COM which is the current interface.

I'd be happy if you could point me to some helpful (digital) literature :rtfm: or samples.

Kind regards


----------



## FArt (1. Mai 2011)

Your application server should provide several invocation layers, since there are some protocols which can be used from different platforms, e.g. Hessian, SOAP, XML-RPC and many others.


----------



## worf12 (1. Mai 2011)

That's certainly a good suggestion. Still, the question remains whether it's possible to connect to the existing RPC interface.

Kind regards


----------



## Sanix (1. Mai 2011)

You could create a wrapper dll and access it via JNI. Maybe somebody has already done that. It's not really a proper solution though.


----------

